
Raspberry PI Zero back in stock @ PiHut - alexellisuk
https://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-zero?variant=14062715972
======
alexellisuk
Just saw this on Twitter... so if you are after a PI Zero get them now.

What can you build with a bunch of $5 PI Zeros? A Docker Swarm:

[http://blog.alexellis.io/dockerswarm-
pizero/](http://blog.alexellis.io/dockerswarm-pizero/)

